# *throws birthstone into shop*



## Prof Gallows (May 4, 2014)

Spoiler: LOL



<ProfGallows> too late I already posted it
<ProfGallows> HURRY JER
<Jer> wtf delete it
<Jer> it’s not up 
<Cent> Shop status: http://i.imgur.com/5W40BEi.png
<Jer> OMG IM PANICING
<ProfGallows> FASTER FASTER FASTER
<Jer> DELETE IT
<Jen> THIS IS WHY YOU HAVE TO DO THINGS FASTER, JEREMY.
<Jer> i cant anticipate gallows jumping the gun like leroy jenkins
<Thunder> omfg


----------



## Cory (May 4, 2014)

Reported for useless thread.


----------



## Caius (May 4, 2014)

Cory said:


> Reported for useless thread.



Blame Jer. It's always Jer.


----------



## J087 (May 4, 2014)

Where did Cent's reply go?


----------



## Caius (May 4, 2014)

J087 said:


> Where did Cent's reply go?



It's in the spoiler, so I deleted it. No need to have two of the same things.


----------



## Yui Z (May 4, 2014)

I actually checked the shop... Darn. Never trust a thread with no capital letter at the start.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 4, 2014)

It's coming, just be patient. Figured I'd give you guys a heads up.


----------



## Caius (May 4, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> It's coming, just be patient. Figured I'd give you guys a heads up.








I know I am. I have a cup of coffee and just smiling.


----------



## Cory (May 4, 2014)

DON'T TAUNT US LIKE THIS!!!


----------



## Yui Z (May 4, 2014)

Wait, I just remembered I don't have any TBT bells anyway. Thankfully it's not my birthstone hehe.


----------



## Caius (May 4, 2014)

[16:20:32] <~Jer> i just wanted to figure out who is posting the thread
[16:20:34] <~Jer> me
[16:20:34] <Jen> my comment still stands because you guys are too slow to handle the chaos
[16:20:35] <~Jer> thunder
[16:20:36] <~Jer> gallows
[16:20:38] <~Jer> or jen
[16:20:39] <~Jer> or even jamie
[16:20:41] <Jen> 
[16:20:44] <~Jer> which one of us will post it
[16:20:44] <@ProfGallows> I already made a thread
[16:20:47] <~Jer> that is the question 
[16:20:47] <@Cent> It's
[16:20:48] <@Cent> already up
[16:20:49] <@Cent> lol
[16:20:51] <~Jer> WHY WOULD YOU MAKE A THREAD
[16:20:55] <~Jer> WHEN THERE IS NO EMERALD
[16:20:57] <@ProfGallows> HYPE HYPE HYPE
[16:20:58] <@Cent> watch people squirm
[16:21:42] <~Jer> i like making people squirm sometimes so maybe we should delay it until tueday
[16:21:43] <~Jer> just kidding
[16:21:56] <Jen> THEN GET IT UP
[16:22:00] <Jen> You're already 4 days late
[16:22:02] <Jen> XP
[16:23:14] <~Jer> An admin is never late, nor is he early, he arrives precisely when he means to
[16:24:18] <Thunder> nerd
[16:24:51] <@Cent> [16:23:14] <~Jer> An admin is always late, never is he early, he arrives precisely when he gets around to it
[16:24:52] <@Cent> fixed
[16:25:06] <@ProfGallows> Which is next Saturday
[16:25:19] <~Jer> if you guys keep it up i am canceling christmas
[16:25:29] <@ProfGallows> LOL
[16:25:39] <@Cent> GOOD LUCK.


----------



## J087 (May 4, 2014)

*In stores now*


----------



## Zeiro (May 4, 2014)

Oops, I can't afford it.


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

Yay I just bought one! Ty for dis funny announcement


----------



## Jeremy (May 4, 2014)

I'll have you all know that I never said it was in the shop, and Gallows jumped the gun on this one.


----------



## Caius (May 4, 2014)

That cherry tho.


----------



## Yui Z (May 4, 2014)

It's so beautiful<3


----------



## Waluigi (May 4, 2014)

Ive been waiting months to make this joke.

JOO TAKE MAH EMMEROWDS?

Its so cool looking


----------



## Jeremy (May 4, 2014)

Cent said:


> [16:20:32] <~Jer> i just wanted to figure out who is posting the thread
> [16:20:34] <~Jer> me
> [16:20:34] <Jen> my comment still stands because you guys are too slow to handle the chaos
> [16:20:35] <~Jer> thunder
> ...



Please do not post private staff discussions or you're banned.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 4, 2014)

Cent said:


> That cherry tho.



I HAD ONE IN MY CART AND SOMEONE TOOK


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Please do not post private staff discussions or you're banned.



Ooooh you go dude


----------



## Caius (May 4, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Please do not post private staff discussions or you're banned.



I'll die as I lived, laughing at Jer's misfortune.


----------



## Witch (May 4, 2014)

Beautiful, thanks


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2014)

birthstone is emerald?
hoenn confirmed.


----------



## CR33P (May 4, 2014)

crap can't afford it


----------



## Thunder (May 4, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I HAD ONE IN MY CART AND SOMEONE TOOK



Enjoy the pun.


----------



## Caius (May 4, 2014)

The cherry is delicious.


----------



## SockHead (May 4, 2014)

this is the worst thread ever


----------



## Zeiro (May 4, 2014)

if only I could AFFORD IT


----------



## Kaiaa (May 4, 2014)

Everything fun happens when I'm away for the day lol It's about time these birthstones cameout, i mean, it's 4 days into May!


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2014)

yay my birthstone! thank ye!
;A;... I need to be able to display more....


----------



## Yookey (May 4, 2014)

Thank you for adding my birthstone. <3
I can now happily display this green georgeous-ness.


----------



## VioletPrincess (May 4, 2014)

Special one for me as it is my husbands birthstone.  Thank you


----------



## Bowie (May 4, 2014)

I need it!


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2014)

Javocado said:


> birthstone is emerald?
> hoenn confirmed.


YES OMFG



SockHead said:


> this is the worst thread ever


ur threads are better



Reizo said:


> if only I could AFFORD IT


I will send u bells later!!


----------



## Heisenberg (May 4, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I need it!



:0


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

SockHead said:


> this is the worst thread ever



Yeah worst announcement ever!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 4, 2014)

Pffff this thread, just got the pretty gem. Thanks!


----------



## Minties (May 4, 2014)

dat staff communication though.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 4, 2014)

Pretty May Birthstone! *Click* ;w; only to realized it will not go beside with my other birthstone!!! >< stuck in between lots of easter eggs and 2 poorly separated birthstone.


----------



## Cou (May 4, 2014)

Ah it's so nice, thank you!


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2014)

Are the birthstones only available in 2014? It seems like a lot of people are stocking up on them/collecting them all...


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 5, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Are the birthstones only available in 2014? It seems like a lot of people are stocking up on them/collecting them all...



If I am not mistaken, they only release on the specific month for specific birthstone, and I guess this only start like end of last year?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And one person only allow to buy one =x


----------



## Jeremy (May 5, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Are the birthstones only available in 2014? It seems like a lot of people are stocking up on them/collecting them all...


They will be back.

Edit: nvm, not sure


----------



## unravel (May 5, 2014)

Looks cool can't wait


----------



## Zura (May 5, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> They will be back.


Yes, so I'll be able to get all of them! Well at least the February one


----------



## Silversea (May 5, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Please do not post private staff discussions or you're banned.



Does that mean Professor Gallows will be banned too?


----------



## Zura (May 5, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Does that mean Professor Gallows will be banned too?


Cent and Gallows getting banned would make my day 

I like the design


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 5, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Cent and Gallows getting banned would make my day
> 
> I like the design



If we get banned, whoever replaces us has the go ahead from me and a written guide in the staff board on how to ban Vaati forever.


----------



## Caius (May 5, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> If we get banned, whoever replaces us has the go ahead from me and a written guide in the staff board on how to ban Vaati forever.









I aint gonna have this kinda time forever.


----------



## Zura (May 5, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> If we get banned, whoever replaces us has the go ahead from me and a written guide in the staff board on how to ban Vaati forever.



Its not that I dont like you or anything, it would just be funny lol

Also Gallow you're my 3rd favorite


----------

